# Minimum Air Compressor for Casting?



## Sirfishalot (Apr 30, 2015)

Ive got my eye on an old pressure cooker pot and thinking about dabbling I some stabilizing. 
What do I need for an air compressor? Will something as simple as a small airbrush compressor do the job?

Thanks.
JayT


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 30, 2015)

Sorry to say but that is not going to cut it for casting. Depending on what resin you are using for casting you need to get it under pressure quick. ti would take way to long to pressurize any vessel with an airbrush compressor. I have a small 2 horse 6 gallon Bostich that is boarder line. I would definitely not recommend anything smaller than that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2015)

I do my stabilizing with a vacuum pump. Casting I am not good at yet.


----------



## TurnTex (Apr 30, 2015)

Are you wanting to cast or stabilize? You mention pressure so I assume you are talking about casting. If you are interested in casting, PLEASE DO NOT try to use "an old pressure cooker". They are simply not made to be used about 15-20 psi and you are very likely to get hurt. There was a fellow on a yahoo casting group I belonged to 7 or 8 years ago who was killed when his pressure cooker blew up. If you need to save money, use a Harbor Freight pressure pot and do not go above 50 psi. Personally, I won't use a HF pot since I prefer my dangerous tools to be made in USA and be certified for the pressure I want to use but that is just me. Lots of folks cast with HF pressure pots. As mentioned, an airbrush compressor will not work for casting since they don't put out enough volume of air.

Now if you are indeed talking about stabilizing, that is done with vacuum rather than pressure.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (May 2, 2015)

@TurnTex ,
Thanks Curtis. I was talking about casting. Fortunately someone snatched it up before I could get to it. It was one of the old cast iron Eau Claire models from Wisconsin. Even so, you're probably right. If I do decide to try it I'll look for one of the Binks pots you mentioned previously. My question still is if the smaller pancake compressors - 1/3 HP and the like are able to get the job done?

Thanks,
JayT


----------



## TurnTex (May 3, 2015)

Yes, a pancake compressor should be just fine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut (May 3, 2015)

But not a 1/3 horse compressor like you are talking. You need to be able to pressurize you tank in seconds. See my first response.


----------

